# OBS Studio API for SceneSwitcher/Preview



## Brainyac (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello there,

we're currently developing a small tool for streamers and would like to create a dashboard where they can also switch scenes in it with the preview (maybe even if the sounds are working).
The whole setting up of the scenes, sources, etc. would be still on OBS, it's just a tool for convenience while streaming.

Would this be possible as of right now or is there any API in planning for it?

Thanks for your time,
Brain


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 26, 2016)

The latest unreleased version of OBS Studio (in the git repository, to be released with 0.16.0) includes a front-end API that you can use to do what you're asking for.


----------



## Brainyac (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd say that's a damn nice timing! Glad to hear that.
Can you release any infos yet on when it's gonna be released?

On a sidenote, would you tell which Theme/libs you're using for the UI? It looks pretty good while being simple.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 27, 2016)

The UI library is Qt. 0.16.0 should be released before the weekend if all goes well. You can already start developing for it by checking out the github repo now.


----------



## sjc999 (Oct 22, 2016)

Assuming this new API has now been released. Where can I find the details and documentation. Thanks


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 22, 2016)

The new API has been released, but unfortunately there is no documentation. You can see the API itself in the header here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/blob/master/UI/obs-frontend-api/obs-frontend-api.h


----------

